# Hook selection



## Mpd165 (Feb 16, 2011)

I know it probably varies based on conditions, but what is a good all around hook size and style to use with soft plastics like senkos and baby brush hogs? I have some 2/0 offset worm hooks, but almost feel like Theyre too small once I have the bait rigged on the hook. I heard offset hooks do not hold the bait as good as the straight shank. 

I'm sure this question is probably more about preference and kind of like what boat is better, but I would appreciate any input I can get.


----------



## Brine (Feb 16, 2011)

3/0 EWG 

5/0 EWG

Should handle about everything.


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 16, 2011)

my all over goto hook is the 3/0 Gamakatsu Skip Gap Hook, ill also sometimes step up to a 5/0 depending on the bait but very rarely. For smaller carolina rigged finesse worms ill use a 1/0 matzuo sickle hook.

Gamakatsu Skip Gap






Matzuo Sickle Hook


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 16, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> my all over goto hook is the 3/0 Gamakatsu Skip Gap Hook, ill also sometimes step up to a 5/0 depending on the bait but very rarely. For smaller carolina rigged finesse worms ill use a 1/0 matzuo sickle hook.
> 
> Gamakatsu Skip Gap
> 
> ...



I 2nd this info


----------



## fender66 (Feb 16, 2011)

Brine said:


> 3/0 EWG
> 
> 5/0 EWG
> 
> Should handle about everything.



+1


----------



## dixie_boysles (Feb 16, 2011)

wow ya'll use some big hooks! I use 2/0 primarily and the occasional 3/0


----------



## fender66 (Feb 16, 2011)

dixie_boysles said:


> wow ya'll use some big hooks! I use 2/0 primarily and the occasional 3/0



I do use 1's and 2's on little stuff like grub curly tails. But don't use them that often.


----------



## BaitCaster (Feb 16, 2011)

fender66 said:


> Brine said:
> 
> 
> > 3/0 EWG
> ...



Me too, These are my most used size/type of hook for bass.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 16, 2011)

dixie_boysles said:


> wow ya'll use some big hooks! I use 2/0 primarily and the occasional 3/0




We need the 4/0 and 5/0 for some of the larger plastics

I use up to 8/0 EWG swimbait hooks but mostly for Striped Bass

For LM bass 3/0 to 5/0 is my most common. And SkipGap! Everything SkiGap


----------



## russ010 (Feb 16, 2011)

I use Owner 4/0 EWG Rig-n hooks for Senkos, 7.5" worms, Baby Brush Hogs, Brush Hogs, Lizards... wait a min, that's the only hook size I use for texas rigging

For Carolina Rigs, I use the lightest wire 1/0 hook I can find (for the same baits above)... generally a Gamakatsu

If I get the hooks with the screw in the eye, I use Owner 5/0... when you use a screw, you generally have to upsize the hook a size or two. I like to use these hooks predominately on Senkos when I am using 17-20lb line and fishing weightless in submerged trees/brush


----------



## dixie_boysles (Feb 16, 2011)

oh forgot, i use a 1/0 for C-Rigs


----------



## Majorpede (Feb 16, 2011)

95% of the time I'm using 3/0 and 5/0 Gamakatsu.


----------



## poolie (Feb 16, 2011)

russ010 said:


> I use Owner 4/0 EWG Rig-n hooks for Senkos, 7.5" worms, Baby Brush Hogs, Brush Hogs, Lizards... wait a min, that's the only hook size I use for texas rigging



Thought I was going to be the only one using 4/0. I'll occasionally drop to a 3/0 for small stuff and up to 5/0 for 10" worms, but mostly I stay with the 4/0.

Now for the hollow belly swimbaits, I believe the weighted hooks for those are usually 5/0.


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 17, 2011)

I always want the biggest hook I can get away with, for most standard sized soft plastics I use 4/0 gamma skip gap, when I start getting to bigger stuff like jd baits 8" faboys I like 6/0 and 7/0 gamma ewg superline hooks. The heavier hook helps the bulky plasitc sink more naturally and your hooksets will be devastating


----------

